# Getting My Toes Wet :3



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey guys! I've decided to start a journal, even though I don't have my tank set up yet! I think it will be a good thing to help me kind of write out my thoughts and ideas, since there are SOOO many of them clogging up my head right now  

First things first, why do I want to start up a tank? I just recently got my first salaried job. I've been working hourly, and living with my parents. As a 24 year old college graduate, it has been extremely frustrating. I did what I was supposed to, I went to college, and I was still stuck in hourly retail purgitory. 

Any who, I've FINALLY got my first real job that I can actually support myself with, and I'm going to have a bit of extra cash. Now what I *need* to do is save it. And I'm completely going to do that. But I decided I would let myself have a treat first  

That treat is getting back into the aquarium hobby! I previously kept bettas while I was growing up, and I absolutely loved them. I had one betta, Ollivander, while I was going to college. Ollivander travelled with me from my college dorm in Georgia, back home in North Alabama. He travelled in a plastic travel coffee cup in the cup holder of my car. And was an absolute champ about it!! 

When I was keeping fish while growing up, I pretty much used what was given to me. I was a kid. I didn't exactly have disposable income. But, I'm not a kid anymore and I do have disposable income. So I want to do things right. I want a decent sized tank (10 gallons), and I'm going to heat it, and filter it. I'm going to run the nitrogen cycle, and have live plants. And I'm going to set up a community tank, with more than just an adorable, quirky betta. 

Anyways, thats pretty much why I want a tank, and sort of a bit about what I want to do with it. This really helped clear my head a bit! I've had some time off from work recently due to some complications from a surgery...so I've been amusing myself with researching fishy things and I've filled my head up a bit to bursting with ideas and thoughts  so I'm sure there will be another post to come!!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Interesting! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

So it's been a while since I made a journal entry! I've thrown myself into work and haven't had time for much else! But I've finally got everything done and caught up and I can focus on other things  

Decided to drop down to a 5 gallon with a single Betta and snail. Mostly space constraints but also I figured I might as well start small and move up. 

Also. The thought of moving 20+ fish in a year kind of makes me sick lolol 

Anyways. Bought a Fluval spec V yesterday! I love it!! It's very sleek and clean looking.

I bought some sealant to close up some extra holes that I don't want. And I've ordered some stainless steel mesh to cover the intake grates. I've got the Fluval pre filter sponge thing coming as well. To help disrupt the high flow rate of the filter. And I'll be poking holes in the tubing. 

Slowly coming together however!! I've ordered Purigen to replace the activated carbon. An aqueon pro heater to hide in the filter bay. A digital thermometer. 

Oh and a scale for the pps pro dosing that I'll be using instead of liquid ferts! 

I'm very excited. However I think I'm at a stoping point for a while. At least until my next check! Then I'll get a finnex planted+, master test kit, stability, prime, stress guard, flourish tabs, flourish excel, flourite black, and the pps pro package from green leaf aquariums! 

I'm very very excited that things are finally coming together 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

well. All of my equipment has finally made it to the house!! I can't believe how close I am to flooding the tank!!! Eeeeeeekk!!! :3

So my light came in finally! I got the 16" finnex planted +. It looks very sleek, and it's super bright! I like the blue lights especially. It's a bit smaller than I thought it would be but I think it's a good fit. 










Also my heater finally got here! I chose the aqueon pro 50w. I'm having second thoughts on it as it's a very tight fit in the filter section. As you can see it isn't quite touching the tube, but I can't tell if it's sitting on the filter block down there. It makes me a bit nervous. I'm considering swapping it for a hydor theo 50w. 










What I was most excited about was the ferts that finally came in  I had loads of fun mixing them up!! Courtesy pic of my dog making sure there wasn't anything for him in all that stuff :3










One of my favorite things is the temperature controller that my boyfriend and I made. The box isn't perfect. But it's functional and it gives me some peace of mind!! 


















I did however learn that you should always unplug the power before you touch a live power outlet  OUCH!!! 

I've had so much fun setting everything up and I can't wait to flood it!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

Oooommmgggg we are actually getting somewhere today  I'm soooo excited!! 

I've got the substrate in the tank. I'll be partially flooding. And then planting later today. Omg I'm soooo excited!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

flooding the tank!!!!! 








"mom you're being weird. It's just water." 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

I suppose I got lucky but maybe not. Not a bit of cloudiness with the flourite. I took some advice of others and rinsed the poo out of it. Then I let it dry. And I was SUPER careful with adding water. 










I'll post more when I actually get the plants and driftwood and as I get those set up! Such a big day today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

The end result. Can't say I'm overly thrilled. I knew the Anubias would be teeny. Hadn't realized how tiny the crypt would be tho. 

Also the LFS didn't have all the plants like they'd told me previously. 

However. I'll get there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

So. I am still really bummed about the current state of the tank. As I said I knew the nana would be teeny. But the crypt being so small is kind of disappointing. I was so excited. 

When things don't turn out the way you've envisioned it's a serious let down. I'm trying to stay positive though, since I'm not done with the tank yet 

I've put in an order with aquariumplants.com and I should have everything by next Friday. Ordered one more crypt (hopefully it's more developed and I can toss out some of the sprouts I've currently got), dwarf sag, bacopa Carolinnina, and another Anubias nana petite. 

I'm going to check my water params tonight and if they're okay I'll be picking up my fishy tomorrow after work!!!!  

I'll be doing a fish in cycle with stability and prime. If anyone has any experience with that id love some input! 

I'm very much looking forward to picking up my fishy! :3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

I tested my params tonight! Roughly 7.4/7.6 pH, and 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and 0 nitrate. 

So. Since the pH is stable, and everything is ready I'll be picking out my new fishy buddy tomorrow :3 

Probably also some clarity as all my planting clouded the water a bit. It's just so difficult to get those stinking roots covered up ^(* - *)^

I've picked a name out for him already  Kimono! 

My boyfriend helped me pick it out! 

I seriously can not wait to get him home. He will be my first Betta in about five years since my Ollivander died. 

Olli was a red VT. The Betta who travelled from Georgia to Alabama with me in a coffee cup! He was an absolute wonderful Betta even if he was a bit grumpy after I fed him (he had "no my tank go away" syndrome lol) 

I really really hope kimono likes his new house. And I really hope he is just as amazing as Olli, and that he is just as healthy. 

I'm a bit nervous about doing a fish in cycle. But I think the prime stability combo will work out. I definitely trust prime and seachem as a quality brand. Goodness knows I've blown up their email enough with questions lol :3 

Wish me luck guys!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OMG I'm going to have to subscribe! This is so exciting!!!


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

DangerousAngel said:


> OMG I'm going to have to subscribe! This is so exciting!!!




Thanks so much


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

Everyone. Meet thermite 









I'll post more once we get home!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

We are getting floated and we are NOT happy 

Anyways! I picked thermite out at petco! He's suuuuuper gorgeous. They had him marked as a butterfly...he's a dragon scale I think!! 

My boyfriend said he doesn't look like a kimono. That he looks like a Thermite which is apparently some super explosive metal stuff. Meh. It's stuck in my head now tho. So thermite it is lol 

He's pretty grumpy about the whole being carted around and now being stuck in a plastic bag thing. Hopefully he calms down! I put some stress guard in his tank before acclimating him so I hope that helps him relax!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Yay! He's a very pretty fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

ashleynicol3 said:


> Yay! He's a very pretty fish!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks  I think so too!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Squee! He's SO cute!! Congrats on your new friend!!!


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks  hopefully he'll calm down from being grumpy enough to enjoy his new house lolol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

Well! We are out of the bag! I've been watching him for a while and he's kind of scooting along...notices something in the tank...*flare*....scoots....*flare* lolol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

You're welcome!! He sounds so adorable so far!!


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

Well. Day 2!! 

I turned the light on this morning after feeding and fertilizing. Thermite did a little freak out dance. Now he's noticed his reflection and we are NOT happy lol hopefully he chills and gets used to it! I might try white paper on the back of the tank. 

Wish me luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

Well. He's still flaring an awful lot lol not as much but more than I'd like. 

I'm hoping my plants get in soon and that they are bigger than the dinky little things I got from my LFS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

You have a lovely Red Butterfly HM boy!


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

Day 3

Today went soooo much better! I went and bought some silk and plastic plants to put in the tank until I get enough live plants. It definitely did the trick!!

Thermite is flaring less. And hasn't attempted to murder his reflection (at least that I saw) lol

Here are some pics of the new layout! I tried to center the plants in front of the areas that he was mostly flaring in front of. And then I added some in front of the intake to help break up the flow. 










He seems much happier and much less stressed! Which is making me happier and much less stressed  

He got a freeze dried bloodworm treat today! At first he wasn't interested but after a bit he decided it was pretty tasty! My lab puppy was VERY upset that he didn't get any worms lolol 

Here's another pic of thermite enjoying his new scenery  









I'm hoping my plants get here this week! I've also bought some Frogbit from a girl in the plantedtank.net forum! She threw in some camboba stems for free!!! Super excited about that! 

Thanks so much to everyone who has complimented my boy, or offered advice to me! I really appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

